# I'm new on here!- and want someone to talk to



## Clairecf (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm new on here but not new to the process of Ivf, I'm on my second go and started Gonal-f injection this morning (8am). I would love to be able to talk about it to others.

Is there anyone else going through this ?

Thanks
Claire   


Ok a little about my Ivf history -: I have only ever had frozen cycles as I ended up getting ohss and ended up in hospital for 2 weeks so had to wait for 6 months to go through a frozen transfer, I then became pregnant however had a misscage at just over 6 weeks, I then went on to another frozen transfer but it did not take so here I am a year later


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Claire!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. I don't know how I would have coped without the lovely people here. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I am not going through treatment at the moment, but I am one of the success stories. My daughter was born in November 2009 thanks to IVF.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Here is the link for January/February CLICK HERE

Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle.          

Sue


----------



## Clairecf (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello Sue, already you have made me feel at home on here so I thank you for that, never been on this site befor and to be honest I was really nervous about it, and already you have made an impact so a big thank you


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Claire   

Just wanted to welcome you to FF     You'll get plenty of support and advice here as lots of ladies, including myself, have been through many ups and downs. It's just so good to be able to chat to folk who are going through a similiar journey. 

I do hope that this is your year   

GJ


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

hi Claire, and welcome, we are on our 2nd IVf with ICSI, started DR today.xxGood luck.xx 
I can't keep off this site, when on a cycle, keeps me sane..lol
Angela.x


----------



## Clairecf (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your kind words, i started my injections(Gonal-f) yesterday and start cetrorelix on Sunday and feeling positive xxx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Claire!

Am very new to the site aswell! I developed OHSS aswell in the summer and had a frozen transfer in Oct but it did not work, decided to have a break from it over xmas. We have 6 still in freeze so started the ovalution testing again today for my second FET to be done in the next week or so and very nervous!

Do you know when you start round 2. Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## Clairecf (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Belle, 

Sorry to hear you ending up getting OHSS as I know it's really not nice,
I going through injections at the moment for a fresh cycle and as you can only imagine I am a little worried about getting OHSS again (aghrr).

When do go go through transfer ? 

Wishing you luck and crossing my fingers 

Claire x


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Claire!

I am having a FET on Tues! My last transfer was a little complicated so I may be put to sleep for this one grrrr! My curvicks curve down or something nothin is simple ha! This time were having a 5 day FET.

I can understand you worrying about getting OHSS again, I know if I have to go thru a fresh cycle again I will panic about getting it again! Hopefully they will monitor you so you don't get poorly again. Let me know how you get on. Have you had your baseline scan yet?

Wishing you all the luck and keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!

Belle xx


----------



## Clairecf (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Belle, 

Been thinking of you today, how did it all go today ? 
I have got a scan tomorrow to see if drugs have worked as went for a scan on Friday and my ovaries did not respond :-( but they uped my dose so fingers crossed they have responded.

So how you feeling ? Did it all go to plan ? 

Claire x


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi clairecf

welcome to the forum wishing you all the luck in the world with your journey   .
i suffered from ohss last November and had to have my snowy babies frozen until i got over it and thankfully i am currently Dr at the moment for fet ,so in the next few weeks it will be happening   take care xx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Claire,

Awww sorry to hear that, have you had your other scan yet?

FET went okay - didn't get put to sleep just had gan n air (great stuff haha!) to be honest am not feeling to postive had tummy cramps this morning so am thinking my period could be on it's way   my last BFN I came on before I due to test so am thinking the same thing will happen again! I had a single tranfer cos of my age but kinda wished we had 2 now, o well to late now! 

How are you feeling? x

Belle x


----------



## Clairecf (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Belle,

Glad you didnt have to go under and the transfer was ok. Try and stay positive,
I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts  

Had another scan this morning and seen a couple of follices on each ovary but need to grow a little more so still taking Gonal-f and got a scan booked for Monday, if all goes to plan EC will be Wednesday or Thursday so fingers crossed.

Wishing you all the luck in the world x

Claire x


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

good luck with EC claire.x


----------



## Clairecf (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you Angela x


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Good Luck Claire!!

Fingers crossed for you!!

Let us know how you get on

Belle x


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

good luck Claire  keeping everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## Clairecf (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
Had my EC today and got 17 eggs so far so good,
So fingers crossed xx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Claire


17 is great! When is your transfer? Unfortunately my period arrived on Weds so I know my transfer hasn't worked again! Am gutted! Got no embies left either the exact same thing happened last time 

Anyway I've got everything crossed for you

Belle xx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all i am new to IVF and have my first appt on the 9th Feb and then my planning appt on the 11th. My period is actually due on the 11th so what do you reckon are my chances of being able to start with that cycle as i understand with the long protocol, the nasal spray is started on cycle day 21?

Someone said i may have to take Norethisterone tablets 7 days prior to my period which means i would have to wait until the March cycle - did anyone else have to do this? I have regular periods so only thought these tablets were to induce a period?

I have had 3 ectopics but known as tubal abortions as my body rejected the developing embryos from my tube, still with the pain and bleeding but luckily not a rupture so no need for tube removal.  

After 3 1/2 years of TTC and 3 lost pregnancies and me being 39 in October, we decided to start IVF.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------

